# Hellos out to all.



## GOFORTH (Apr 7, 2015)

I am new to the forum and am a Canadian married to a Filipino lady for many years now. I have a home and land in ****** Oriental Philippines. I love travel, and my passion is diving the reefs of Asia and love first and foremost the Asian culture and the many islands
to explore. Looking forward to retirement in about 4 or 5 years. Hope to learn from the forum and hope to contribute also. Image attached is my of my Wife and my one and only, also my first and last. Thank you for having me.:cheer2:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a good plan for a retirement life here in the islands.
There are many existing posts to explore and participate in on the site. Hope we can be of some help as you prepare for the move..


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mabuhay! Welcome ..


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome ; bienvenue ; mabuhay.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome and look forward to hearing of you dive location finds. You are a lucky man!


----------

